# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Maide suresi 51. Yahudileri ve hristiyanları dost edinmeyin ayetini, nasıl anlama...

## halukgta

Bizler Kuran ayetlerini, eğer rivayet edilen hadislerin ışığında anlamaya çalışırsak, doğru anlamamız asla mümkün olamaz. Çünkü Allah Kuran ı biz açıkladık ve her şeyden nice örnekleri verdik ki anlayasınız diye bizleri uyarır. Peki, bizler bu uyarıları dinliyor muyuz? Elbette hayır. Tam tersine Kuran her konuda detay vermez açıklamaz, özet bilgi verir diyerek, Kuran ayetlerini açıkladığını iddia ettikleri, rivayet hadislere toplumu yönlendirirler, araştırmadan Kuran ın onayını almadan. Bu fikre inandığınızda zaten Kuran ın onayı gerekmiyor, çünkü Kuran da her bilgi yoktur deniyor. Böyle olunca da bizler, ALLAH IN NE DEDİĞİNİ DEĞİL, ARAYA GİREN BAZI KİŞİLERİN RİVAYETLERİ İLE AYETLERDEN NE ANLADIKLARINI ANLIYORUZ.

Bu makalemde sizleri düşünmeye davet etmek istediğim, çok önemli bir ayet var. Maide suresi 51. ayet. Bu ayette geçen bir cümleden yola çıkarak, Kuran dan araştırmadan, ayetler üzerinde düşünmeden, gerekli detayları almadan söyle deriz. Allah Yahudi ve Hıristiyanları dost edinmeyin diyor. Önce ayeti yazalım, daha sonrada Kuran dan yardım alarak, Allah bu ayette aslında ne anlatmak istiyor, onu anlayalım.

Maide 51: Ey inananlar! YAHUDİ VE HIRİSTİYANLARI DOST EDİNMEYİN. Onlar birbirlerinin dostlarıdırlar. Sizden kim onları dost edinirse, kuşkusuz o da onlardandır. Şüphesiz Allah, ZALİMLER TOPLULUĞUNU DOĞRUYA İLETMEZ. (Diyanet meali) 

Ayete ilk baktığımızda, sanki Allah tüm Yahudi ve Hıristiyanları dost edinmeyin diyor gibi anlaşılıyor. Ayette dost diye çevrilen kelime EVLİYA. Kuran da bu kelime, genelde DOST ya da VELİ diye çevrildiği için, bu ayette de DOST diye çevrilmiş. ASLINDA BU AYETTE GEÇEN BU KELİMENİN KİMLERDEN BAHSEDİLDİĞİNİ, BİRAZ SONRA DAHA İYİ ANLAYACAĞIZ. 
Bu ayette Allah ne demek istediğini, kimlerden bahsettiğini Kuran dan birçok ayetle açıklandığını göstermeden önce, bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Tevbe suresi 5. ayetinin başında şöyle bir cümle geçer. HARAM AYLAR ÇIKINCA ALLAHA ORTAK KOŞANLARI, ARTIK BULDUĞUNUZ YERDE ÖLDÜRÜN, Eğer bu ayetin öncesini ve sonrasını okumazsanız, Allah Yahudi ve Hıristiyanları gördüğünüz yerde öldürün emrini verdiğini zannedersiniz. Hâlbuki diğer ayetlerde, size özellikle savaş açan, barış sözleşmesi yaptıkları halde, sözlerinden dönerek size saldıranlarla savaşın ve gerekirse öldürün diyor. Hatta bu konuda detaylı açıklama yaparken, onları esir alın, ya karşılıklı fidyeyle, ya da karşılıksız savaş bitiminde salı verin, diye de açıklama yapar. Gelelim Maide suresi 51. ayete. Bu ayetten birkaç ayet sonra, bakın Allah bu konuya nasıl açıklama getiriyor ve kimlerle dost olmayın diyor.

Maide 57: Ey iman edenler! SİZDEN ÖNCE KENDİLERİNE KİTAP VERİLENLERDEN DİNİNİZİ ALAYA ALIP OYUNCAK EDİNENLERİ VE ÖTEKİ KÂFİRLERİ DOST EDİNMEYİN. Eğer müminler iseniz Allaha karşı gelmekten sakının. (Diyanet meali) 

Maide 51 ve 57. ayette geçen kelime orijinal ayette aynı, EVLİYA yani dost anlamında. Demek ki tüm Ehli kitaptan bahsetmiyor. Bunların içinde bulunan, zalim olanları, dinimizi inancımızı alaya alıp bizlerle dalga geçenleri dost edinmemizi Allah istemediğini bildiriyor. Kuran a bakmaya devam edelim.

Ali İmran 113114: KİTAP EHLİNİN HEPSİ AYNI DEĞİLDİR. Onların arasında, gece boyunca Allah'ın ayetlerini okuyan ve secdeye kapanan dosdoğru insanlar da vardır. Onlar, Allah'a ve âhiret gününe inanırlar; doğru olanı emreder, eğri olandan alıkoyarlar ve hayırlı işlerde birbirleriyle yarışırlar. İŞTE BUNLAR ERDEMLİ İNSANLARDANDIR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Sanırım bu ayetten sonra, Allah ın Ehli kitap arasında kimlerden bahsettiği, daha doğrusu, dost edinmeyin derken, HEPSİNİ KAST ETMEDİĞİ ÇOK DAHA NET ANLAŞILIYOR. Dikkat derseniz bu ayet, hem Allah ın elçisine, hem de iman eden Müslümanlara hitaben söylüyor ve ehli kitapla, nasıl bir diyalog içinde olmamız gerektiğinin izahını yapıyor. Aynı konuda Kuran dan bir başka örneğe bakalım.

Maide 69: İman edenlerle Yahudiler, Hıristiyanlar ve Sâbiîlerden ALLAH'A VE ÂHİRET GÜNÜNE İNANIP İYİ AMEL İŞLEYENLER ÜZERİNE ASLA KORKU YOKTUR, ONLAR ÜZÜLECEK DE DEĞİLLERDİR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ayete dikkat ettiyseniz, iman edenlerle diye başlıyor, kitap ehli olanları yani bunların içindende Allah ın doğru yolundan giden, Allah a ve ahiret gününe inanıp, iyi amel işleyenleri Allah ayırıyor ve onların korkmalarına gerek olmadığını, onların hesap günü üzülmeyeceğini bizlere bildiriyor. Yani Allah bu özellikleri taşıyan Ehli kitapla asla dost olmayın demiyor, tam tersine onlarla dost olmamızı istiyor. Kuran dan şimdi vereceğim örnek ayet, aslında Ehli kitap arasında hangileri ile dost olabileceğimize çok daha açık örnek veriyor. Şimdide ona bakalım.

Mümtehine 89: Allah, sizinle din konusunda savaşmayan ve sizi yurtlarınızdan çıkarmayanlara İYİLİK YAPMANIZI VE ADALETLİ DAVRANMANIZI YASAKLAMAZ. Çünkü Allah, âdil olanları sever. Allah sadece, SİZİNLE DİN KONUSUNDA SAVAŞANLARI, SİZİ YURDUNUZDAN ÇIKARANLARI VE SİZİN ÇIKARILMANIZA YARDIMCI OLANLARI DOST EDİNMENİZİ YASAKLAR. Kim onları dost edinirse, işte onlar zalimlerin ta kendileridir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali) 

Sanırım bu ayetten sonra, her şey çok daha net anlaşılmıştır. Bizler ne yazık ki ayetlerde geçen bir cümleye, hatta bir kelimeye rivayet inançlarımızın ışığında öyle anlamlar yükleyip inanıyoruz ki, Allah ın söylediğinin tam tersini anlıyor ve hayata geçiriyoruz.

Bakara 111 ve 112. ayetlerinde, YAHUDİ VE HIRİSTİYAN HARİÇ HİÇ KİMSE CENNETE GİREMEYECEK, dedikleri bilgisini veriyor. Allah da özellikle bu örneği Kuran a iman eden Müslümanlara veriyor ve bakın nasıl bir cevap veriyor Allah, Ehli kitabın sözlerine. 

Sen de onlara de ki, EĞER GERÇEKTEN DOĞRU SÖYLÜYORSANIZ, DELİLİNİZİ GETİRİNİZ. BİLAKİS, KİM İYİLİK YAPARAK BÜTÜN BENLİĞİNİ ALLAH'A TESLİM EDERSE, ONUN ÖDÜLÜ RABBİNİN KATINDADIR. Öyleleri için ne bir korku vardır ne de üzüntü çekerler.

Bu ayette Allah, hiç biriniz biz diğer Ehli kitaptan Allah huzurunda daha üstünüz, bizler cennete gireceğiz, sizler giremeyeceksiniz demeyin diyor. Ben sizin yaptıklarınıza bakarım, kendinizi temize çıkarıp, karşınızdaki kişileri suçlamayın diye açıklama getiriyor. Peki, bizler bu ve benzeri ayetlerden ders aldık mı? Elbette hayır, bizlerde tıpkı Ehli kitabın yaptığı yanlışları yapıyoruz ve diyoruz ki; MÜSLÜMAN OLMAYAN CENNETE GİREMEZ. Buradan da anlaşılıyor ki, bizlerin rehberi ne yazık ki Kuran değil, ardı sıra gittiğimiz emin olamadığımız sözler, rivayetler olmuş. Konumuzla ilgili bir ayet örnek daha vermek istiyorum. Çünkü Allah bizlerden ismimizin ya da tabi olduğumuz toplumun ismi ile değil, yaptıklarımızın karşılığını huzuru mahşerde vereceğini, çok açık bakın nasıl anlatıyor bu ayette.

Ali İmran 75: Kitap ehlinden öylesi vardır ki, ONA YÜKLERLE EMANET BIRAKSAN ONU SANA ÖDER. Onlardan öylesi de vardır ki ONA BİR DİNAR VERSEN, DEVAMLI OLARAK BAŞINA DİKİLMEDİKÇE ONU SANA ÖDEMEZ. Onlar, Cahillere karşı bize bir sorumluluk yoktur dedikleri için böyle yapıyorlar ve Allah'a karşı bile bile yalan söylüyorlar. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Doğrusu bu kadar açık ayetten sonra, sanırım söyleyecek hiçbir şey yok. Konunun daha iyi anlaşılması ve Allah ın biz Müslümanların, Allah ın doğru yolunda giden ve Rabbimizin istediği şartları taşıyan Ehli kitapla, nasıl dostluklar kurmamızı istediği ayet üzerinde şimdide düşünelim.

Maide 5: Bu gün size temiz ve hoş şeyler helâl kılındı. KENDİLERİNE KİTAP VERİLENLERİN YİYECEKLERİ SİZE HELÂL, SİZİN YİYECEKLERİNİZ DE ONLARA HELÂLDİR. Mümin kadınlardan iffetli olanlarla, DAHA ÖNCE KENDİLERİNE KİTAP VERİLENLERDEN OLAN İFFETLİ KADINLAR DA, MEHİRLERİNİ VERMENİZ KAYDIYLA; EVLENMEK, ZİNA ETMEMEK VE GİZLİ DOST TUTMAMAK ÜZERE SİZE HELÂLDİR. Her kim de inanılması gerekenleri inkâr ederse, bütün işlediği boşa gider. Ahirette de o, ziyana uğrayanlardandır. (Diyanet meali)

Sanırım bu ayet son noktayı koydu. Allah kitap ehli arasında, Allah ın şartlarını taşıyan, doğru ve dürüst olanlar ile çok iyi dostluklar kurmamızı özellikle istiyor ki, ONLARLA YEMELİ İÇMELİ DOST OLMAMIZI İSTİYOR. Yetmiyor, Mümin kadınlardan yani iman etmiş Müslüman olmuş kadınlardan iffetli olanlar sizler için helaldir dedikten sonra, daha da ileri giderek bakın ne diyor tekrar hatırlayalım.

DAHA ÖNCE KENDİLERİNE KİTAP VERİLENLERDEN OLAN İFFETLİ KADINLAR DA, MEHİRLERİNİ VERMENİZ KAYDIYLA EVLENMEK, ZİNA ETMEMEK VE GİZLİ DOST TUTMAMAK ÜZERE SİZE HELÂLDİR.

Ayetin sonunda bir cümle var. Her kim de inanılması gerekenleri inkâr ederse, bütün işlediği boşa gider Burada bahsedilen, Allah ı bolca anan, onu yücelten ve ona karşı kulluk görevini yerine getirip, Allah'a ve âhiret gününe inananlar, doğru olanı emredip, eğri olandan uzak duranlar ve hayırlı işlerde birbirleriyle yarışanlar olarak anlamamız gerektiğini ayetlerden anlıyoruz. Bunun tersini yapanın yaptıkları boşa gidecektir.

Bizler karşımızdaki insanların, Allah katında imanlarını asla ölçemeyiz, değerlendirme yapamayız. Allah Necm 32. ayetinde bakın ne diyor. ÖYLEYSE KENDİNİZİ TEMİZE ÇIKARMAYINIZ. O, ALLAH'A SAYGI DUYANI EN İYİ BİLENDİR. Yine Maide 105. ayetinde şöyle uyarıyor bizleri. EY İMAN EDENLER! SİZ, KENDİNİZİ DÜZELTMEYE BAKIN Yine İsra 84. ayetinde: YOLCA DAHA DOĞRU GİDENİN KİM OLDUĞUNU, RABBİNİZ DAHA İYİ BİLİR.

Bazı art niyetli kişiler, Bakara 107. ayetinde, Allah dan başka dostunuz yoktur diye geçiyor, Maide 55. ayetinde de, sizin dostunuz Allah tır, elçisidir ve Allah a boyun eğenlerdir diye geçiyor. Bu iki ayette tezatlık yok mu diye, Kuran da çelişki aramaya çalışanları görürüz. Halbuki ayete daha dikkatle baktığımızda ve diğer ayetlerle karşılaştırdığımızda, Bakara 107. ayette, özellikle dikkat çeken, ALLAH DAN BAŞKA BİZLERE YARDIMCI OLMADIĞINI ANLATIYOR. Yani din ve imanımız adına bizlere yardım edecek, ardı sıra gideceğimiz, şefaat dileyeceğimiz yalnız Allah olduğu anlatılıyor. Maide 55. ayette ise, yaşadığımız normal hayatımızda gerçek dostlarımız sayılıyor ve özellikle Allah a boyun eğen, onun emirlerini yerine getirenler diye de açıklık getiriyor. Bu makalemde bu şartları taşıyan, azınlık olsa da Ehli kitabın içinde, böyle insanları da dost edinin diye ayetlerde geçtiğini açıkça gördük. Ayetlere Kuran bütünlüğünde bakmadığımız takdirde, Allah ın ne anlattığını da doğru anlamamız mümkün olmayacaktır.

Sizlere üzerinde dikkatle düşünmenizi istediğim, bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Yahudi ve Hıristiyanlar inançlarını öyle batıl ve hurafelerle karıştırmışlardı ki, Allah göndereceği elçiyi, bunların arasından seçmedi ve hiçbir inanca sahip olmayan ÜMMİ olan Hz. Muhammedi seçti. Hatta hatırlayınız Allah peygamberimizden bahsederken, sen daha önce DİN İMAN NEDİR BİLMEZDİN, seni doğru yola biz ilettik diye özellikle bizlere bildiriyordu. Buradan şunu çok açık anlıyoruz, Allah katında önemli olan doğruların ve hakkın arayışında olmak ve batıldan hurafeden uzak durmaktır.

Lütfen biz Müslümanız, onun için biz cennete gideceğiz Yahudi ve Hıristiyanlar gitmeyecek diye, kendimizi kandırmayalım, pişman oluruz. Unutmayalım, Allah mahşer günü elçisinin şahitliğinde söyleyeceği o acı gerçeği şimdiden bizlere bildiriyor ve diyecek ki peygamberimiz; BENİM ÜMMETİM KURAN I TERK ETTİ. Ne dersiniz hala hiç korkmadan, kendimizden emin bir şekilde, biz Müslüman olduk, Allah ın en doğru yolunda gidiyoruz, onun için biz cennetliğiz, Yahudi ve Hıristiyanların hepsi cehennemlik, deme cesaretini hala gösterebiliyor muyuz? Karar sizin, imtihan sizin imtihanınız.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

